# Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich



## tobecker (18. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ab heute in Eurem Forum angemeldet, da ich gerade an mein Garten, sprich Teich Arbeite. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei einigen Frage rund um den Teich helfen. 

Da wir beim Bau meines Hauses auf sehr viele Felsen (Sandbruchsteine) getroffen sind, haben wir natürlich jede menge dieses Materials und da bietet sich das gestalten des Gartens mit diesem Material natürlich an. Nun zu meiner ersten Frage: Kann ich den Sandbruchsteine zur Gestaltung des Teiches benutzen, bzw. einige Steine als Deko im Pflanzbereich einsetzen?
Oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruss


----------



## Harald (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

Hallo Tobecker,

wenn es sich bei dem von Dir genannten "Sandbruchstein" um die gleiche Steinart wie beim "normalen" Bruchstein handelt, wird die Verwendung im Teich kein Problem sein. Ich habe sie selbst auch verwendet.

Ich habe allerdings zwischenzeitlich festgestellt, dass die Steine, die nur halb im Wasser liegen, Probleme mit Frost bekommen können. Der eine oder andere dieser Steine ist bei mir geplatzt.

Die von mir verwendeten Steine würde ich mal als mittelhart bezeichnen.


----------



## tobecker (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, ja die so ne Art Bruchsteine und Mittelhart wie Du sagst. Ich hab mir heut noch einige Infos besorgt, ein Freund von mir hat aus solche Steine im Einsatz, der hat mir gesagt das die Steine auch Wasser aufnehmen und sich da von Zeit zu Zeit etwas __ Moos festsetzt, den er ab und zu mit einer Stahlbürste entfernen muss.

Hast Du so etwas auch auf deinen Steinen?

Gruss


----------



## Harald (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

Hallo Tobecker,

__ Moos befindet sich bei mir nur auf den Steinen, die im Wasserfall vom Wasser nur "besprenkelt" werden. Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, dass mir das Moos an den Steinen gut gefällt. Insgesamt wirkt es dadurch natürlicher und nicht so nach "Steinwüste".


----------



## tobecker (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

OK danke für die Infos, finde das __ Moos auch nicht störend!  

Gruss


----------



## Heinrich (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

In der Regel sind alle Sandsteine für Teiche ungeeignet !

Sie nehmen Wasser auf , und bei Frost werden die Steine  mehr  oder weniger abgesprengt!

Heinrich


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

Hallo tobecker

Ich selbst habe Sandsteine (Sirkwitzer Sandstein) im Gartenteich verbaut und habe keine Probleme mit Frostschäden gehabt. 
Alle Steine sind ganz geblieben.

Hatte anfangs auch damit gerechnet, dass sie evtl. kaputt gehen oder gar zerbröseln wenn die Steine im Wasser einfrieren 
weil das Gestein doch recht porös ist und sich leicht abreiben lässt.

Um Sicherheit zu haben habe ich einfach ein kleineren Sandstein in eine Schüssel mit Wasser gelegt und für ein paar Tage ins Frostfach getan.
Der Stein hatte alles ohne Schaden überlebt.  

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal so einen Test machen dann hast du eine kleine Sicherheit.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Armin (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*



			
				Heinrich schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel sind alle Sandsteine für Teiche ungeeignet !
> 
> Sie nehmen Wasser auf , und bei Frost werden die Steine  mehr  oder weniger abgesprengt!
> 
> Heinrich



Hallo,

da gebe ich Heinrich Recht. Außerdem ist der Kalkgehalt meist recht hoch und die Fadenalgen setzen sich gerne an Buntsandsteine. Es gibt aus Indien einen sehr harten Sandstein, der würde gehen.

Ansonsten lieber Hartgesteine wie Granit, Porphyr, Basalt usw. nehmen.

Gruß Armin

Kleiner Tipp :

Salzsäure in der Apotheke holen und auf den Stein geben. Löst sich was, nicht in den Teich, löst sich nix, sind sie geeignet.


----------



## tobecker (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Sandbruchsteine und Gartenteich*

Hallo an alle,

danke für Eure Hilfe, werde mein Glück mal mit Salzsäure und Gefrierschrank versuchen, die Steine wirken auf mich sehr hart (Bruchtest mit Vorschlaghammer), mal sehen was raus kommt, vieleicht mach ich Sie nicht in den Teich aber als Deko um den Teich! 

Danke


----------

